# SNOWS



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Anybody seeing any.I saw a few bunches last week in NW ND.


----------



## birdflu2010 (Sep 17, 2015)

Saw a couple lost snows/blues in the Lakota area. like 6-10


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

seen 250 SE ND


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

some small flocks near the border


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sobhunter10 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hunting last weekend seen quite a few feeds 2000-5000. Nothing special yet though. Sure wish Canada would get cold and us to stay mild. Want a good shot at em this year for once


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

This weather is throwing a wrench in thing no doubt.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Saw apprx 200 deep south central ND yesterday. Come on Alberta Clipper!!!


----------



## oldtom (Jan 26, 2015)

Start of 2016 spring snow goose season. I do not think this is normal but reports show there are one million snows spread from Squaw creek to Norton and Glen Elder areas. Seems early so who has the scoop. I hope we do not repeat last year as I pulled out of SD on 14 March and saw thousands of snows in ND all the way to the interstate with many flock a mile high heading north. Posted 6 Feb 2016


----------

